# little einsteins remix



## PurplPanda (Mar 3, 2015)

what are ur thoughts on the little einsteins remix that has been blowing up recently? if you haven't heard it, here it is
personally i think it's great and have downloaded it and i love it


----------



## Mariah (Mar 3, 2015)

Never heard of it ,and I don't plan on ever hearing it.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 3, 2015)

OH MY GOD HEAR THIS ALL THE TIME MOFWUYTEJar34


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 3, 2015)

tHIS IS ALL OVER THE PLACE
_*stop it*_

(the song tho is hella funny)


----------



## penguins (Mar 3, 2015)

it's gr8


----------



## Beardo (Mar 3, 2015)

Really queen? This again?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

I watched this show. Forgot about it until a boy in my school started singing it.
I thought people at my school were singing the actual theme... it was only... this...? It's not that good, I'd say, but... ughh... they don't...


----------



## Leela (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't see why it's so popular. I listened to it, but it's nothing special at all in my opinion.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 4, 2015)

It is my JAM!!!! (Jk it's annoying af)


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

It's just some dumb meme.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 6, 2015)

well, I listened to it. I don't think it's too impressive, honestly. I wouldn't have known it was a thing people were fussing over.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 6, 2015)

they put a bunch of beats into it, but thats it... it sounds like the future of children's show theme songs

does anyone remember the "piece a cake take bake a pretty cake" remix? that one was hilarious

- - - Post Merge - - -

here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryog-cgp9_I warning some adult language


----------



## tobi! (Mar 6, 2015)

Why is this a meme?


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 6, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> they put a bunch of beats into it, but thats it... it sounds like the future of children's show theme songs
> 
> does anyone remember the "piece a cake take bake a pretty cake" remix? that one was hilarious
> 
> ...



ahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa oh my god, yes. I completely forgot about that, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## DropADukey (Mar 6, 2015)

This reminds me of the Biggie Smalls vs Thomas the Tank engine song.


Adult language.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6jtLAnqiiA


----------



## Cory (Mar 6, 2015)

Omg i thought this was gonna be a different little einsteins remix. If you did post that one you would probably be banned. But its one of the funniest thing i have ever seen


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 6, 2015)

Norski said:


> Why is this a meme?


My thoughts exactly.

Honestly, I have no idea why a Disney Children's show is becoming a meme.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 6, 2015)

DropADukey said:


> This reminds me of the Biggie Smalls vs Thomas the Tank engine song.
> 
> 
> Adult language.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6jtLAnqiiA



I used to watch that when I was 6 whoops.


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha its nice


----------

